# How to calculate magnification



## drevin (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

I use my DV Camcorder (JVC GR-270D) with an extra lens (Nikon Series E 50mm 1:1.8) and the 25x optical zoom to get some very close-up footage. I'd like to find out approximately how the magnification compares to say a 50x microscope (just a simple size to size comparison). What would be the easiest way to do this?

Camcorder specs:

JVC GR-D270 MiniDV, Digital Camcorder / Camcorders by Manufacturer / Digital Camcorders / Digital Camcorders Only


----------



## tamasflex (Nov 16, 2011)

File:Close-up.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

